# Nissan gurus Help PLZ



## ChrisRocksUSA (Nov 14, 2003)

I have a friend who is selling me (for dirt cheap) an 87 Nissan turbo car. He is not a car dude so he is unsure of what model the car actually is. I will not see him until tues. and I am trying to figure out what kind of car it actually is. It is a 5 speed and I want to take it off of his hands to learn from and experiment with. I don't intend to drive it as a daily driver, I just want to have some fun. Pretty sure it's not a Z, anyone know what car's in Nissan's line up in 87 came with a turbo? 
thanks
Cliff notes: Need Nissan's 87 line up for cars with turbos


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

This actually belongs in the General section, but anyways, there are only 2 1987 Nissans with a turbo from the factory(in the US). They are the 300zx (Z31 chassis) and the 200sx(S12 chassis).I believe the 200 has the CA18ET in it and the 300 the VG30ET.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Either a 300zx, or a JDM sylvia/skyline/bluebird/sunny

I'd bet on the Z.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh yeah! 200sx! Forgot about that one.


----------



## ChrisRocksUSA (Nov 14, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Oh yeah! 200sx! Forgot about that one.


Yeah, I'm almost positive it's not a Z, it's a cheap little car so i'ms ure it's not a skyline. Is the 200sx the only one left? is that only 4 door or 2 door? 
thanks


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

The turbo 1987 200sx came as a 2 door hatch. A coworker of mine had one and loved the car. I don't remember ever seeing a four door version. However, the turbo in a 1987 vintage car will need to be rebuilt. I would be nearly certian that the turbo isn't working right anymore.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

http://www.histomobile.com/histomob/internet/61/somm1.htm

(listing of all nissan (japan) cars throughout the history, warning: damn popup ads)

You can also find Nissan Australia and Nissan South-Africa there, although I doubt your car comes from one of them.


----------

